# Exo Terra Forest Moss



## Chexmix (Mar 8, 2014)

Howdy!

It's been a few weeks since I've rehoused my Avic. Avic. into her new Exo Terra 12x12x18 enclosure and she is starting to web and all is well. With the larger enclosure I was experiencing issues maintaining a consistent humidity level (I've been trying to keep it in the 80 percentile). I heard that moss was really good for holding in moisture and keeping the humidity levels in the enclosure up as well so I decided to try the Exo Terra brand Forest Moss. I've been trying to do some googling regarding this moss, it was recommended by the owner of the shop I generally frequent for my other exotic pet needs so I decided to give it a try. I've noticed a difference in humidity and I'm liking it, I'm just looking for experience and opinions with this particular moss.

Will it grow? Is it just to be used as decoration or for humidity? Would you suggest against it? Those are some of the questions coming to mind so please feel free to let me know what you think! 

This is before the moss when I first rehoused her







This is today with all the moss on top of the eco-earth substrate


----------



## viper69 (Mar 8, 2014)

The humidity level you mention is not necessary and a waste in mental energy, money and time.

I keep all my Avics on bone dry sub with a water bowl.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 8, 2014)

The moss is probably dead.  I think they use a non-toxic green dye on that stuff to make it look better.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 8, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> The moss is probably dead.  I think they use a non-toxic green dye on that stuff to make it look better.


I'd be shocked if ExoTerra lies to its customers (it states on website no dyes) on something that could be easily tested for, ie the presence of dyes.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 8, 2014)

If were organic, non-toxic and esp. plant based, I could see how they wouldn't have to state it anywhere.  I asked at a pet store here and the guy didn't comment one way or the other.  Though I did just now read that they put no dyes in the moss, it sure fades fast though, it made me suspicious.  I read it comes from Asia so they might go through some trouble to kill everything to sterilize it, maybe heat so my guess is that it's dead.


----------



## Hanska (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't think it's dyed. I've oven sterilized moss before and it stays green although it's dead.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't think it was the exoterra brand I saw that was a bright green, exo says they don't dye.  It will be moisture that accelerates fading of dead moss.  Seems if you keep it dry it would stay green for a long time, do you keep it dry or is it staying green for a long time even when it stays wet?


----------



## Hanska (Mar 14, 2014)

It does fade over time. I've used it in both wet and dry setups. Can't say 100% but it does look like it fades faster in moist, well lit conditions.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 14, 2014)

Regarding your humidity issue....... The entire top of your enclosure is mesh. Deal with that, and forget the moss unless you like the look of it.


----------

